# Red Country by Joe Abercrombie



## Werthead (Sep 30, 2012)

*Red Country*



> Gold has been discovered in the hills and mountains of the Far Country, that untamed frontier beyond the Old Empire and far to the west of the Union. Prospectors, mercenaries and those eager to find a new life flock to those lands, only to find the greed and violence of their pasts following them, even those of honourable intentions. Shy South and her adopted father are searching for missing kinfolk, kidnapped for purposes unknown. Their pursuit across the Far Country leads them into an alliance with a fellowship of the plains, a caravan hoping for a better life in the distant mining town of Crease. But, with rebels gathering in the mountains and Nicomo Cosca and his Company of the Gracious Hand also on a sworn mission to root them out for His Majesty's Inquisition, this is a journey where nothing will turn out as hoped.
> 
> Red Country is Joe Abercrombie's sixth novel and his third semi-stand-alone set in the same world as The First Law sequence. As with its two immediate predecessors, Best Served Cold and The Heroes, Red Country can be read by itself, but regular readers will pick up on a lot of nods and winks to previous novels, from cameo character appearances to the ongoing development of a 'cold war' between two opposing factions.
> 
> ...


----------



## biodroid (Oct 1, 2012)

Thx Werthead, one can always count on a good review from you  I will be checking this out but only in the next 6-8 months as I have a bunch of books I am going through. Quick question, have you reviewed and Robin Hobb on your blog, I can't seem to find any links to her books and you normally read ALL books ?


----------



## Werthead (Oct 1, 2012)

Not on the blog. I read the *Farseer* and *Liveship* trilogies many years ago and thought they were okay, but too long. Both trilogies started out really well, but the final volume in each trilogy was far too padded and slow-paced. Great ideas, not bad prose, but terrible pacing and structure.


----------



## D-E-M-Emrys (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## biodroid (Oct 3, 2012)

Thx for clearing that up Werthead. Love the blog BTW


----------

